# What's the most fun thing you've done in HK?



## momo_7 (Apr 17, 2016)

Very bored in HK on weekends...

Any ideas what to do?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

momo_7 said:


> Very bored in HK on weekends...
> 
> Any ideas what to do?


Have you try hill walking in Hong Kong?

Top 10 walks in Hong Kong | Travel | The Guardian


----------



## RYY (Apr 24, 2016)

momo_7 said:


> Very bored in HK on weekends...
> 
> Any ideas what to do?


Hi there,

I had worked in Singapore for a few years and moved back since last July. I feel city life between SG and HK is more or less the same. If you are an outdoor person, you may have a try on outdoor activities like cycling, hiking before the the hot summer hits. 😀


----------



## lidoqt (Jun 7, 2016)

*shopping!*

There are loads of fun things to do and one think Hong kong is best known for- SHOPPING!

explore the streets of hk markets in Mong kok and sham shui po, you might find great finds

for more high street causeway bay would be your best bet with Topshop, forever 21 and H&m close by

For affordable luxury, Rue Madame is a really good boutique offering many french designers- i love their sessun collection right now! 

For designer brands the IFC and Pacific Place is a good spot to wonder around.

Pottinger street is always bustling depending on the occasion and central has recently opened an adidas!!


----------



## yanng (Feb 26, 2017)

*Wet market and cooking tour*

I just did a Hong Kong Travelicious Wet Market and Cooking Tour last week. It was an excellent tour. There were 3 of us in the group and we were the only ones in class, which was great because we really got to experience cooking and have all of our questions answered. Food were YUMMY!!!


----------



## milsmith (Oct 27, 2014)

I spent a week in Hong Kong last week for business.Except the business meetings, there is huge variation of activities to do in Hong Kong, hit the bars if you are a night person. War games, cycling, swimming, there is always one sports centre in every district. Shopping is a must in weekends, 
skin care, toiletries, hair treatment at those tiny shops in causeway Bay, SASA, Bonjour, SH Supplies,Wishh etc
luxurious brands in Tsim Sha Tsui, Gucci , Prada, Armani, u name it.
Funny Japaneses, Korean toys or figure in the Lady Street, Mong Kok
last season clothing in Tung Chung , the biggest outlet mall in town


----------

